# Kure Beach Fishing report



## piratelooksat40 (Mar 31, 2016)

Been lurking here for quite a while so I thought I would join. We are part time residents (will be full time upon my retirement from the school system - currently a high school principal) of Kure Beach. So, I check this website pretty often for fishing ideas, tips and reports. 

At any rate, if you are heading to Kure / Fort Fisher, the fishing is pretty quiet. The beach re nourishment and the rain we had at the beginning of the week has the water very muddy and the fishing down quite a bit. Got skunked at Fort fisher yesterday. Went to the pier this morning and caught at least 30 or so 6" whiting and one small (I mean small) blue along with a couple of nice puffers. The baby blues being caught should translate into some bigger ones soon. 

At any rate, I will try to post up anything I see of interest here


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Fin's up,


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I was down last weekend and I ventured out to Kure Pier and the CB pier. I decided not to fish. The water at the Kure pier was dirty. The water at the CB pier was black. I figured the dredgers was the culprit. I never wet a line all weekend.

Darin


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Welcome,thanks for the report!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome and thanks for the heads up. Do you know how long they will be dredgeing?


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Dredging till April 30th...http://luminanews.com/2016/03/help-enlisted-to-meet-april-30-dredging-deadline/#ath


----------

